# Where's  **Builder Bob** ?



## north star (Dec 27, 2016)

*~ + ~ + ~*


Anyone seen or heard from ***Builder Bob*** lately ?    


*~ + ~ + ~*


----------



## fatboy (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah, it's been 18 weeks, 1 day since a post from him.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 27, 2016)

Been 18 weeks +/-


----------

